# Laptop umrüsten auf SSD



## rheumakay (19 September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich benötige einen Tip von euch.
Ich habe einen Laptop mit HDD inkl. optisches Laufwerk (Win10 64bit 8GB RAM).

Nun habe ich mir eine SSD gekauft und möchte diese (mittels Caddy-Rahmen) anstelle des opt.Laufwerks einsetzen.
Die HDD war unterteilt in C und E.
Nun soll komplett C sich auf der SSD befinden.

Wie stelle ich dies am Besten an ?
Ich dachte bis jetzt per Acronis True Image ein Backup auf eine externe Festplatte herzustellen, dann dieses Backup auf die SSD zu spielen.
Danach den Laufwerksbuchstaben C von der HDD umbenennen in z.B. F (mittels Paragon Partition Manager).

Ich habe auch von Software wie " O&O SSD Migration Kit" gehört, diese sollen den Vorgang automatisch herstellen.

Was haltet ihr davon ?

Gruß Tom


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 September 2017)

Wenn es eine Samsung ist, gibt es ein Tool das dieses automatisch macht.
Alte raus neue rein, fertig.


----------



## rheumakay (19 September 2017)

Hallo RN,
ne das Laptop ist von HP
Die neue SSD von Sandisk


----------



## rheumakay (19 September 2017)

Habe das hier gefunden:
http://www.pc-magazin.de/ratgeber/windows-von-hd-auf-ssd-kopieren-so-gehts-1228459.html

demnach müsste es so gehen, wie ich es beschrieben hatte ?!


----------



## weißnix_ (20 September 2017)

Ich hab in so einem Fall immer beide Platten an meinen Desktop angestöpselt und Acronis gestartet.
Danach im Lappi die SSD eingebaut und die HDD zur Sicherheit gut verwahrt.

Über Deinen Fall, also den Ersatz des opt. LW hab ich noch garnicht nachgedacht. Mir war besonders für die Robustheit im Feld die HDD immer ein Dorn im AUge.


----------



## GLT (20 September 2017)

Von deinem Vorgehen SSD im LW-Schacht halte ich gar nichts - zieh dein System von HDD auf SSD um u. bau die Karussellplatte aus - dann ist sichergestellt, dass auch die max. Performance deines Schleppdeppen erreicht wird. Je nach Konstellation erreicht die SSD im Caddy u.U. nicht ihre volle Geschwindigkeit.
HDD im Caddy dann als entbehrlichen Massenspeicher dauerhaft oder temporär wäre ja noch o.k.

Bei einer Samsung hätte sich auch die SW-Werkzeugwahl nicht gestellt, da (im Startkit) neben passenden Adapter auch gleich die SW dabei wäre (funktioniert einwandfrei).

Ansonsten nutze ich da gerne CloneZilla u. GParted.


----------



## rheumakay (20 September 2017)

Hallo,
Der Laptop ist rein privat.. es soll lediglich das betriebssystem starten ,sodas der rechner schnell startklar ist. ( damit meine Frau wieder zufrieden ist ;-)
Dafür möchte ich nicht so viel Geld ausgeben.um alle Daten /Bilder /Videos auf der SSD abzuspeichern, hätte ich eine wesentlich größere/teurere ssd nehmen müssen.
Wäre er für die Arbeit. .. hätte ich sicherlich auch nur eine große ssd genommen.
ich halte euch auf dem laufenden, wie es geklappt hat.
Gruß Tom


----------



## weißnix_ (20 September 2017)

Mach wie Du willst - Ich finde eine 240GB SSD nicht wirklich teuer. Und für Bilder/Video's gibt's geeignete externe Medien.


----------



## rheumakay (20 September 2017)

Hallo,
mittlerweile habe ich die SSD eingebaut.
Dann habe ich mittels Acronis ein Backup von C gemacht (auf externe Festplatte gespeichert).
Dann dieses Backup auf die SSD zurückgespielt.
Die SSD hat den Laufwerksbuchstaben D.

Frage:
Wie bekomme ich die beiden Laufwerksbuchstaben getauscht, so dass C die SSD ist und der Rechner bei starten von der SSD aus bootet?


----------



## GLT (20 September 2017)

Warum einfach, wenn man auch umständlich...

Bootreihenfolge im UEFI umstellen - dann C auf z.B. T festlegen, danach D auf C umstellen u. anschliessend könnte man Laufwerk T in D ändern.

Dann hat man mit viel Aufwand 70% geholt, wenn man Pech hatte.

Wesentlich schneller u. einfacher wäre der Tausch u. direktes Klonen gewesen.


----------



## rheumakay (20 September 2017)

Hallo..
Hmm die Einstellung en habe ich nicht. Siehe Anhang -Foto
Hast du noch eine Idee?
Ist es überhaupt möglich die das als c laufen zu lassen ?da diese sich ja in dem schacht/ Anschluss des opt. Laufwerke befindet.
Gruß  Tom


----------



## GLT (21 September 2017)

Ich vermute mal, dass die Installation keine UEFI ist, sondern BIOS (Legacy Support enabled) - ist das W10 da drauf u.U. eine Upgradeinstallation von z.B W7?

Ich würd jetzt die SSD anstelle der HDD einbauen - bei entfernt HDD mal sehen, ob das startet oder eine Bootreparatur bräuchte. Wenn die Kiste läuft baust die HDD in den Caddy.

BTW- Windowsnachfolger aus der NT-Schiene ist es schon lange Schnuppe ob sie von C starten oder nicht. Zu Zeiten von NT4/W9x war es ganz üblich, dass NT-Sys auf "D" lief.

Wenn Verdacht stimmt hat dein System automatisch wieder C u. der HDD kannst Du neue Partitionen mit gewünschten LW-Buchstaben verpassen.


----------



## rheumakay (21 September 2017)

Hallo,
es hat mittlerweile geklappt.
Ich mußte nicht nur "C" klonen , sondern auch die "OEM-Servicepartition" (wohl so ne Art Boot-Medium).
Dann habe ich nur die SSD eingebaut..wurde automatisch als C umgeändert.
Nach Neustart wieder die HDD angeschlossen und den alten "C" Bereich mitsamt "OEM-Servicepartition" in unparttitioniert umgewandelt, damit da nichts mehr vertauscht wird.

Vielen Dank euch allen !

PS: Zum Preis nochmal: (wie GLT angemerkt hatte )
Für mich geht im Moment Funktion vor Preis, meine 120GB SSD hat 55Euro gekostet.. eine 240GB hätte 95 Euro gekostet. Das Geld spar ich mir im Momentoder gebe es für die Modelleisenbahn aus 

Gruß Tom


----------

